# First Treatment Today



## roooftop (Dec 8, 2015)

So, to start, a little background. I'm 34 years old and I started my journey sometime in June 2015 at 6' tall, 42" waist, and 310+ pounds. I wanted to drop weight so I started with cardio. 

Treadmill and road running were too difficult so I began elliptical work. I've made drastic changes to my diet and I am trying to eat very clean. I am weighing in at 220 pounds (scale said 216 this weekend but trying to be conservative) and my waist is < 34" (being conservative again).  

Ran a half marathon a couple weeks ago in 2:05:29 and several 5k's.  I've been taking Hydroxycut because I have been lethargic, depressed and just all around feeling crappy.  Lately I have tried to wean off the Hydroxycut but I feel miserable when I do.  

Went to the Low T clinic yesterday.  Test level was at 220 and Free T was at 2.  Yes, just one single 2.  Doc at the clinic asked how I get out of bed in the morning and wanted to stick me yesterday, but I wanted a day to do some reading and make the final decision.  Appointment is set up for this evening after work. He wants to do 100 mg/wk Test Cyp.

Can you think of any questions I should ask?  I was thinking of requesting 150 mg/wk for a couple of weeks then dropping down just to raise my base quickly, bad idea?  I think I want to start as high as possible without saying I want to start as high as possible, if that makes sense.  Either way, I've shaved 100 lbs, ~10" on my waist and I think I found the problem I've been battling for years.  I'd appreciate any advice and I'll keep you guys updated on the progress.


----------



## DF (Dec 8, 2015)

Starting at 100mg/week isn't a bad deal.  The clinic should redo your blood work to see your levels once your mid protocol.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 8, 2015)

Welcome to ugbb


----------



## roooftop (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys.  The chat window has been extremely helpful also.  Post count +1


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 8, 2015)

Welcome to UG. Good story man nice job.

The 100mg will help some most likely. After 8 weeks or so get new blood work and see where you are at.


----------



## roooftop (Dec 9, 2015)

Just returned from my first pinning.  Doc said he wanted to load me with 2 weeks of 200 mg/wk and then use a maintenance dose of 140 mg/wk.  Can't wait for next Tuesday already!


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 9, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend starting TRT yet unless you have Primary Hypogonadism.  If you are Secondary, there is a good chance that it is due to the large caloric deficit you have been in along with your previous obesity.  There is a chance that an HPTA Restart could get your body to produce its own testosterone again.  If it doesn't work then you could go on TRT.  I really hope your doctor discussed this with you before putting you on TRT.

Also, how is your thyroid looking?  Did you get all the blood work run?

Any history of sleep apnea?


----------



## roooftop (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Megatron.  I have had my thyroid checked and it is normal.  Also, I do not have sleep apnea, have had sleep study done in the past as well.  I have had symptoms for a few years and have tried adderall to antidepressants.  Neither worked.  My doc did not discuss secondary hypogonadism.  I already took my first dose of 200 mg today.  What to do now?  Just keep on keepin on or mention something?  We are going to be doing bloodwork every 6 weeks in the beginning as it's all covered by my insurance.  I'm also upping my caloric intake because it should be easier to burn with the increase in lean muscle that should develop.  I am aiming for 500 cal defecit for the next few months.


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 9, 2015)

I would recommend getting all of your blood work and reviewing it.  You need to know if you are Primary or Secondary.  Post the results here if you need help interpreting them.

Then we can see if a Restart protocol for your HPTA would be in order.  Please hurry and do this *before* it is time to do your next injection.


----------



## AjSam (Dec 16, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> I would recommend getting all of your blood work and reviewing it.  You need to know if you are Primary or Secondary.  Post the results here if you need help interpreting them.
> 
> Great advice. Understanding that TRT is for Life. When you make the choice to begin TRT, make sure you have looked at all Your results and weighed your options. Do your research and bring the questions to your doctor.
> Congratulations on the weight loss!


----------



## roooftop (Feb 4, 2016)

Uploading a Jan 15 to Jan 16 progress pic


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 4, 2016)

That's a massive 1 year transformation, grats!


----------



## bronco (Feb 4, 2016)

What are your test levels currently at now?


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 4, 2016)

Great work brother!


----------



## roooftop (Feb 4, 2016)

I had lab work done on January 12th and i was in the low 700's at 140 mg per wk of Test Cyp.  The doc said he wanted to see me a little higher and bumped me up to 180 mg per wk for 3 weeks.  I went in this past Tuesday, February 2nd, and he moved me up a little more to 200 mg per wk because I had a pretty noticeable crash on Sunday and Monday.  He wanted to try to level that out by moving me up a little more.  I have blood work again on February 23rd and then hopefully will go 6 months between workups after that.  I have a half marathon on Saturday so I'm keeping everything regular until then, but after that I am going to try to cut another 20 lbs by mid/late March.  Then considering a cycle, still not sure yet.  I have a lot of research to finish before I feel like I am prepared to start a cycle on my own.


----------



## bronco (Feb 4, 2016)

roooftop said:


> I had lab work done on January 12th and i was in the low 700's at 140 mg per wk of Test Cyp.  The doc said he wanted to see me a little higher and bumped me up to 180 mg per wk for 3 weeks.  I went in this past Tuesday, February 2nd, and he moved me up a little more to 200 mg per wk because I had a pretty noticeable crash on Sunday and Monday.  He wanted to try to level that out by moving me up a little more.  I have blood work again on February 23rd and then hopefully will go 6 months between workups after that.  I have a half marathon on Saturday so I'm keeping everything regular until then, but after that I am going to try to cut another 20 lbs by mid/late March.  Then considering a cycle, still not sure yet.  I have a lot of research to finish before I feel like I am prepared to start a cycle on my own.



Sounds like you have a doc who actually understands trt. Keep up the great work


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2016)

keep doing what your doing man.


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice job.  Feeling like a new man?


----------



## roooftop (Feb 5, 2016)

I am, thanks Megatron.  I've felt pretty good this week going up to 200 mg, had a little more PIP than normal though.  I guess that's just something I'll have to get used to.  I've had increased mood and energy while setting PR's in the gym almost every week.  I'm ready to do the next set of blood work to make sure everything is within limits.  Day 6 and 7 each week have been rough but hopefully that will smooth out this week.  I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 6, 2016)

Huge weight loss, good work man.


----------



## roooftop (Mar 10, 2016)

*Update 3-10-16*

So I had posted a pic from January and had manage to get my weight down to 215 lbs at a 34" waist.  Since then I am up to 235 lbs and my waist is down to 32".  I have finally gotten my trt dialed in at 200 mg/wk of Test Cyp and things see to be improving quickly.  Feeling better every day.  Here is a pic from earlier this week.  I think the changes just since January are pretty dramatic.


----------



## suncom3 (Mar 10, 2016)

how big a dip were you seeing on the 6 and 7th day. looking like a huge transformation ya made.


----------



## roooftop (Mar 10, 2016)

The dip was in energy levels.  I use a standing desk at work and was having a hard time staying awake all day.  Previously I had been supplementing with Hydroxycut so I was taking in a lot of caffeine.  One of my goals was to stop taking the Hyrdoxycut all together and only be on TRT.  Going up to 200 mg/wk seemed to solve this although my e went up a bit, I was getting some sides, and now I am taking Adex that is prescribed.  I'm trying to drop bf% right now so I am taking Hydroxycut again, but I can stay awake without it.  I feel like a diet pill rep with the number of times I said the name, promise I'm not. lol


----------



## suncom3 (Mar 11, 2016)

do you know how much swing you were having in test levels right before the injections?


----------



## roooftop (Mar 11, 2016)

I started off somewhere in the 500's I think when I was getting 140 mg/wk.  Doc wanted to bring me up so he changed my dose to 180 mg/wk and I was in the 700's; right before getting my TRT shot.  He moved me up to 200 mg/wk and on the last blood work my test levels came in just over 1k.  It removed the dip and I feel good all week.  In my state, I do not have the option of taking it home and doing it myself.  I may have been able to remove the dips if I had split the 180 mg/wk into two shots and spread it out but that would mean going to the clinic twice a week.  That's the best estimates regarding levels and dosages that I can give you.  For reference, my test levels were at 222 before I started treatment; Free T was at 2.


----------



## suncom3 (Mar 14, 2016)

those are very sim to my results before T. I weigh less though,around 175. 200 per week is about double what most t clinics seem to do around here. Do you feel much differant in  the dips when you are getting shots every week, feel much diff moving from 500 to 1000 over all?


----------



## bigdog (Mar 14, 2016)

I am on 200 a week as well. dramatic results! I had a huge weight loss before starting trt from 472-260lbs. im just really getting on trt and haven't got it fully dialed in yet but I started splitting my 200mg test a week to 2 100mg injections. it helped with the dip a lot. I go for my second labs this Friday.. great stuff rooftop! isn't trt awesome? keep killing it!


----------



## suncom3 (Mar 15, 2016)

you were noticing dips at 200 every 7 days that you could noticeably feel?


----------



## nightster (Mar 15, 2016)

Good work#


----------



## roooftop (Mar 17, 2016)

suncom3, i noticed a change in energy levels on days 5, 6 and 7.  I was getting my shots at 6PM every Tuesday.  Now I have a few sides from high e but with a small dose of Adex they are gone.  Feeling great, awesome progress in the gym, gaining weight and losing inches on my waist.  What's better than that?


----------

